# Gnumeric crashing on save



## semi-ambivalent (May 21, 2013)

Beginning last week, and after doing a `portupgrade -a` on my system, gnumeric has been crashing when I save a document. This is 1.10.17 on an i386 box and compiled from ports. It _will_ save the document but the gnumeric window disappears and gnumeric has to be re-started. Rinse and repeat. Changing saved file format has no effect.

I have since done a couple of SVN updates followed by portupgrades; both -a and math/gnumeric hoping something was fixed somewhere. No change. All I get in messages is this:


```
May 21 12:13:51 mybox kernel: pid 31501 (gnumeric-1.10.17), uid 1002: exited on signal 10 (core dumped)
```

Does anyone know what might be causing this? It has happened once before a long time ago (gnumeric then too) but at some point a change was pulled in and the problem went away.

Thanks,

s-a


----------



## wblock@ (May 21, 2013)

The only time it is safe to use -a with either ports-mgmt/portupgrade or ports-mgmt/portmaster is after you have read the new entries in /usr/ports/UPDATING and followed any instructions that apply to your system.

The first thing I'd recommend is installing sysutils/bsdadminscripts.  Then run `pkg_libchk` and see if it reports problems.


----------

